# Manual installation of otf font files



## Alexander Tony Sekares (Aug 2, 2020)

Hello to all FreeBSD lovers. I want to install some otf font files properly in my FreeBSD system. The FreeBSD documentation teaches how to install Type1 fonts and TrueType fonts but does not mention anything about OpenType fonts! I searched the web for a way to install otf fonts manually and properly in FreeBSD without any success. Please, could you help me to do it the right way? Many thanks for your generous help.


----------



## jmos (Aug 3, 2020)

Same as TrueTypes; Nowadays the mere existence of such a font file is enough for it to be used. No installation is necessary, copying is enough:

If you want it system wide there's a director /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/ for OTF fonts. But if you are the only user on your computer I recommend a user installation: Just create a ~/.fonts directory and copy your OTF file(s) there. In this way there's no mixing of own stuff and the package system.


----------



## Alexander Tony Sekares (Aug 3, 2020)

Thank you very much, Mr Jmos, I am much obliged to you. <3


----------

